# Driving over to cyprus



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

We have been trying to sell our little car here in the UK as we are relocating to Paphos for good on the 11th April. My fiancee has come up with the idea to drive it over to Cyprus, departing from Portsmouth to Caen and then drive down through Italy for the ferry. Has anyone done this would love to hear their story and also do we get six months driving there before we have to register.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> We have been trying to sell our little car here in the UK as we are relocating to Paphos for good on the 11th April. My fiancee has come up with the idea to drive it over to Cyprus, departing from Portsmouth to Caen and then drive down through Italy for the ferry. Has anyone done this would love to hear their story and also do we get six months driving there before we have to register.


Pamie take a look at this thread. There is quite a bit of info there about bringing a car to Cyprus

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...2947-importing-re-registering-car-cyprus.html


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Pamie take a look at this thread. There is quite a bit of info there about bringing a car to Cyprus
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...2947-importing-re-registering-car-cyprus.html


Have looked at that one but surely that was only for a vehicle on a container.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Have looked at that one but surely that was only for a vehicle on a container.


Try this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...iving-cyprus/2709-driving-cyprus-ferries.html


----------

